
Gardasil Lawsuit – Deaths and Serious Injuries Linked to HPV Vaccine - sahin-boydas
https://www.baumhedlundlaw.com/prescription-drugs/gardasil-lawsuit-hpv-vaccine/
======
sahin-boydas
Disclaimer: i am for vaccinations. Science can always make better safer
vaccinations.

And this is from the law firm:

There is currently a great deal of controversy surrounding vaccines. Our firm
wishes to stress that we are not against vaccines. They have the potential to
eradicate disease and save millions of lives. We are, however, against
intentional efforts to mislead consumers about the safety and effectiveness of
a drug or vaccine.

~~~
rawgabbit
I remember discussing this very issue when the vaccine was fast tracked. I was
called anti-science when I said the trials looked suspicious.

